# ¡¡Feliz Día Internacional Del Traductor!!/Happy International Translator's Day!!!!



## Like an Angel

*Feliz Día a todos, los traductores oficiales y los traductores de alma ... muchas gracias por todo el apoyo que incondicionalmente nos brindan.*

*Happy Day to all, the official translators and the ones that translate for joy... thank you so much for the unconditional help you give us in here.*


*Bueno, fue el 30/09, pero mejor tarde que nunca =)*

*PS: Thanks ILT =)*


----------



## ggca

Felicidades a todos los traductores!


----------



## Like an Angel

Well, I'm sorry for the double post, was just that I wanted you to enjoy it twice ... any helpful moderator over here?


----------



## ILT

Well, your second thread has been deleted as requested, and thank you very much   I didn't even know about it!!!!!  September 30, I'll make a note for next year


----------



## cuchuflete

Happy day to all. That goes for professionals and dedicated amateurs alike. And for yesterday, today, and every day you translate.

Now, what's a party without a party pooper?

del traductor in Spanish has that wonderful ambiguity.  El traductor may be a single translator, or translators in a collective sense.  Howwwwwever...
the English is, I believe, wrong.  The apostrophe is in the wrong place.  It should be translators*'* day.  If it is translator's day, that means the celebration is dedicated to a single, solitary translator.

Abrazos para todos los traductores,
Cuchu


----------



## lauranazario

¡Enhorabuena a todos los colegas!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Everness

Ojalá me hubiera dedicado a la traducción. Será la próxima vez que pase por este mundo. 

Traducir es tratar de reconstruir la torre de Babel. Es casi ir en contra de la voluntad de Dios. Por eso es siempre una meta, un juego eterno donde significados y significantes nunca llegan a acoplarse. 

Por eso también respeto y admiro a los traductores y a las traductoras y les deseo la mejor de las suertes.


----------



## Valmar

Me uno a los festejos!

*¡Feliz día para todos!*​Valmar ​


----------



## lalicat

Graciaaassss!!! Y felicidades a todos los colegas!!!!! :d


----------



## argentina84

¡Felicidades a todos los traductores/traductoras de WR! ¡Los mejores! 
Argentina84


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades a los traductores, que parcipan y colaboran en este bello equipo WR...

un abrazo grande a todos.!!!


Especialmente a mis amigos TPS y Jordi!!!!  besos.
Rosangelus​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias y felicidades a todos
Saludos


----------



## Aserolf

*¡¡Felicidades a todos los colegas de este foro tan maravilloso donde he aprendido tanto!!*

*Aunque un poco tarde les aseguro que en el futuro siempre lo tendré presente pues coincide con el cumpleaños de mi madre: *
*30 de septiembre (¡qué linda fecha!) *​*Por cierto, alguien sabe porqué se elijió esta fecha o cómo y dónde se determinó que este sería el Día Internacional del Traductor?  Yo no lo sabía*

*¡¡Gracias especiales a Like an Angel por abrir este hilo y por recordarnos de este día tan especial!!*

*¡¡¡GRACIAS WORD REFERENCE!!!*


----------



## mirx

Pues llego tarde como siempre, pero igual les mando un abrazo a todos. Pocas personas saben la tarea tan díficil y tan compleja que es el traducir. Yo hablaré dos lenguas, pero de traducir ni papa.

    Un abrazo.

As usual  I am late, but all the same I want to give a bear-hug to all those trasnlators who workd behind monitors all night and day. Few people realized what a complex and hard task translating can be. I, like a hundred other, may be able to speak two or more languages, but translators, the real translators, they are just few of them.


Saludos.


----------



## lalicat

> *Por cierto, alguien sabe porqué se elijió esta fecha o cómo y dónde se determinó que este sería el Día Internacional del Traductor?  Yo no lo sabía*





"La fecha para la celebración fue elegida como un reconocimiento a la figura de San Jerónimo, quien murió el 30 de setiembre del año 420. Este santo fue el autor de 'La Vulgata, primera traducción de La Biblia al latín'".



*Saludos!!*


----------



## Mirlo

Bueno llego un poquito tarde, pero mejor tarde que nunca....
Felicidades a todos mis compañeros foreros, espero que hayan pasado este dia tan especial de maravillas.
No se olviden de San Jerónimo.
Saludos y besos para todos,​


----------



## Cacorc

Suscribo el saludo de Like an Angel, ¡en 2015! ¡Feliz día, colegas!


----------

